# Grautöne in Farbwerte umrechnen?



## Hans-Didi (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, aus einem Bild in Graustufen ein Farbbild zu machen, aber was in die eine Richtung geht, sollte doch andersherum funktionieren, oder? Kann mir jemand ein Freeware-Programm(so es denn eins gibt) nennen, mit dem ich das bewältigen kann?

MfG Hans-Dieter


----------



## nightdancer (27. Januar 2004)

Aus Graustufen ein Farbbild zu erzeugen dürft wohl nicht möglich sein.

Bei der Umwandlung von Farben auf Graustufen werden die Farbkanäle ( je nach Format rot, grün, blau; oder auch andere) mit unterschiedlichen Gewichtungen vermischt, sodass nur noch der Wert für die Helligkeit übrig bleibt. 

Diesen wieder in Farbwerte aufzusteilen ist nicht möglich.

ps: korregiert mich bitte, wenn ich da in die falsche Richtung denke...


----------



## fluessig (27. Januar 2004)

Generell hat nightdancer schon Recht. Die Farbinformation geht komplett beim Speichern in einem Graustufenformat verloren. Wenns nicht grad ein Foto ist, kannst du versuchen verschiedenen Grautönen andere Farben zuzuordnen. Das klappt, wenns sehr wenige verwendete Farben/Grautöne sind. Ansonsten ist das aber wohl zum scheitern verurteilt.
(Man könnte für Bildbereiche Farbpaletten definieren und dann konvertieren - da musst du dann viel schnipseln auseinandernehmen und zusammenfügen - meines Erachtens zu viel Aufwand für zu wenig gute Erfolgsaussichten)


----------

